

 My weekend project - jQuery Mobile React Example - facorreia
https://github.com/facebook/react/tree/master/examples/jquery-mobile

======
facorreia
I decided to learn React and find out if it's adequate for development with
jQuery Mobile.

So I converted one of jQuery Mobile's demos to React and created a pull
request that was quickly merged.

I like very much the idea of components, and how they are rendered. This demo
is static, so it's not a great showcase for React's benefits. Nevertheless,
after writing it, I can see that React doesn't conflict with jQuery Mobile and
I believe it's a viable alternative for building applications with a clean
architecture.

